# 3.0l any good



## OttawaWill (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm planning on buying and B6 A4. I've seen multiple A4 for sale with what Audi considered the premium engine, 3.0 V6. I've been trying to find info on it but there didn't seem to be much. 
Can anyone say if they have experience with them. Are they reliable? Are they anymore difficult to work on than the 1.8t(obviously there is less space in the engine compartment with a larger engine in there)? Are there many modification out there for them?
My first choice would be the 1.8t as I liked the one on my mk4 jetta but can help but wonder about the 3.0.
Any info would be appreciated.
Will


----------



## skamazigh (Mar 4, 2015)

*2003 Audi A4 3.0l v6*

Hi there 
I am new in the forum. I own a 2003 Audi A4 3.0l v6 with 291003 Km. don't be scared . it's very nice engine, quite , smooth, enough power 220hp you can feel those ponies even with this high mileage. I love the car. its little difficult to work on due to the space in the engine compartment.
I am planing to put a twin turbo on it. it can handle the pressure for sure. I did few test and it's seems like a plan. 
good luck with the purchase


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

It's not bad. Like was said, it's pretty smooth and has plenty of torque. It's not as moddable as the 1.8T though, so you won't get a lot of extra out of it. If you're looking for a nice smooth running engine to run as-is though? It's a winner for sure.


----------



## OttawaWill (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I've held out and trying to find the right b6 that has less than 180000km which seems to be few and far in between. Seen a few but they get snatched up quickly.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

ok here is my opinion on the 3.0. I have a B6 A4 quattro with 3.0 manual transmission. 
the engine is gutless, no power what so ever. on freeway over 60 mph its decent. My 08 Passat with a 2.0T smoked my A4 3.0
if you have to work on the 3.0 in a A4 sedan its a mess, no room for anything. Audi has crammed this motor in car without thinking of how mechanics are going to work on it. 
Yes the motor is reliable,. very strong bottom end, probably due to low on Hp and Torque. 
Honestly i should have bought a A4 with the 2.0T in it with a manual trans, 
for the 3.0 there is no performance market support out there. you cannot even find an cold air intake. (they say stock air intake is best on this engine)
even a Tune stage 1 will not get the same numbers as you would on a 2.0T
Gas mileage is horrible in it as well. my 04 Honda Pilot with a 3.5l V6 AWD gets better mileage then my 3.0


----------

